# cooking goat ribs



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a GORGEOUS rack of ribs from the wether that we butchered a couple months ago, and I want to cook it for dinner tomorrow night. I have it marinading in a red wine BBQ marinade. 

I know that something like this is best cooked very slowly at a low temperature, any more specific tips for cooking it? This is my first time cooking goat ribs. 

Thanks!


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds yummy. We usually smoke ours all day until they are fall apart tender. If you don't have a smoker I would buy one just for the goat ribs


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

When I've cooked goat ribs I put them in my slow cooker with BBQ sauce until nice & tender, they are our favorite cut from the goat.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I have cooked them in my turkey roaster with the vent closed, worked real good.

Nancy


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, covered tightly & plenty bbq sauce. Long & slow, I do mine at 300 for 2 hrs. Any cut.


----------



## sleepgrins (May 10, 2008)

I agree goat ribs are delicious! Slow and low/moist heat if possible. Enjoy!


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

glad to read this because I was told to cook them in coconut juice and what little meat was there wasnt very good that way... hummmm I have 7 bucklings out there


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Cannon_Farms said:


> glad to read this because I was told to cook them in coconut juice and what little meat was there wasnt very good that way... hummmm I have 7 bucklings out there


Ok Cannon ,what about the tasted you didnt care for? Can you pinpont it? Goat ribs arent my favorite by a long shot, I dont like the taste of the fat or the consistency of it. 
Kick it up! To your coconut milk add;
a few splashes soy sauce & vermouth. Chopped garlic, fresh ginger, lime juice, curry. Thai basil & lemon grass.
Marinade in fridge for at least an hour.
In Dutch oven with lid on. 300 for 2 hrs. Add chopped greens the last 15 minutes.

When doing BBQ sauce a good splash of whiskey. The alcohol helps break down the fibers. Now you have all my secrets.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

it was older buckling about 8 months old so it could have just been that, didnt care for the meat either


----------

